# Is Amaretto liquer for sale in Lidl here?



## Cailte (2 Jun 2012)

I bought a bottle of Amaretto Liquer for €5 in Lidl in Seville in Spain recently (having paid 20e plus for branded bottles here in the past). This Amaretto is only gorgeous and if I could find it again in a Lidl in Ireland, happy days for me, but after looking in two Lidls already in Dublin, no joy.

Has anyone found a reasonably priced bottle of Amaretto here, anywhere? Short of going back to Seville , I would like to know that I could get my hands on a bottle again like the one I have. I am so sorry now that I didnt stash a second bottle in my other half's case


----------



## joanmul (2 Jun 2012)

I don't think Lidl have it here though they might bring it in on a limited special offer sometime so you'd have to keep watching their leaflets. I've bought it in Portugal (not in a Lidl) and it is super duper alright - so much so that I decided I wouldn't buy it again because I was guzzling the stuff!!


----------



## justarrived (3 Jun 2012)

Lidl has its own version of amaretto when it has italian specials in. It is a red bottle, 500 size, I think and around 12 euro approx as far as I can remember.
Sorry, just remembered, Its Aldi that stock it.


----------

